# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  سوال : Unpack

## __________

سلام

در بعضی مواقع برنامه ها توسط Packer ها برای امنیت بیشتر Pack میشن.

حالا مثلا ما وقتی میایم یه برنامه رو که با یه پکری پک شده رو Unapck کنیم

بیشتر مواقع دنبال Unpacker های اماده میگردیم

سوال من : اگه خودمون بخوایم یه فایل رو Unpack کنیم به چه اطلاعاتی احتیاج داریم و روال Unpack کردن چطوری هست.

مثلا برگردوندن فایل پک شده به کد اصلی با OllyDbg از کجا باید شروع کنم

در صورت امکان راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## pcrlth0n

احتمال اینکه این پست توسط دوستان حذف بشه وجود داره..!

برو به اینجا

----------

